# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Fan-Theorie verbindet alle Trilogien



## Darkmoon76 (30. Juni 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Fan-Theorie verbindet alle Trilogien* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Fan-Theorie verbindet alle Trilogien*


----------



## Yojinj (30. Juni 2019)

Ein Franchise nach dem anderen wird ruiniert. Wahrlich dunkle Zeiten.


----------



## LOX-TT (30. Juni 2019)

Yojinj schrieb:


> Ein Franchise nach dem anderen wird ruiniert. Wahrlich dunkle Zeiten.



Was wird denn bitte ruiniert? Oder ist das wieder mal eine rein polemische Meinungsmache?


----------



## MrNerd (30. Juni 2019)

*Keine Ahnung*



Yojinj schrieb:


> Ein Franchise nach dem anderen wird ruiniert. Wahrlich dunkle Zeiten.



Du scheinst dementsprechend keinerlei Ahnung im Star Wars Universum zu besitzen.
Das, worauf diese Theorie anspielt (Liebe PC Games Redaktion, diese Theorie war die erste die aufgetaucht ist nach dem Release des Trailers !) wurde bereits in den "Legends" Comics umgesetzt.

In den Comics, welche zum "Non-Canon" zählen, also Legends sind, kam Palpatine mithilfe der Essenzübertragung, einer alten Form der Sith Alchemie, zurück. Palpatine hatte in den Comics Klone von sich erstellen lassen, für den Fall seines Todes und hat nach seinem "tod" seinen Geist, seine Macht, eben halt seine Essenz in diesen Übertragen.

Dementsprechend wird hier kein Franchise "ruiniert" sondern vielmehr, wie bereits bei EP7, sich an den Comics bedient.

In "Das erwachen der Macht" wurde z.B der Name von Kylo, Ben Solo, aus den Comics "Übertragen". In den Comics heißt eines der Kinder von Leia und Han Jacen Solo, der wie Ben Solo (Film) der dunkelen Seite verfällt.


----------



## Jakkelien (30. Juni 2019)

Und selbst nachdem er erfolgreich Darth Vader erschaffen hat, macht er überhaupt keine Anstalten für sein Geistübertragungsdingens?
Ergibt überhaupt keinen Sinn!
Es gibt auch keine Andeutungen für diesen Plan. In der gesamten Saga!

Das wäre ein Paradebeispiel für Deus Ex Machina und ein ganz großer Griff ins Klo.


----------



## MrNerd (30. Juni 2019)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Und selbst nachdem er erfolgreich Darth Vader erschaffen hat, macht er überhaupt keine Anstalten für sein Geistübertragungsdingens?
> Ergibt überhaupt keinen Sinn!
> Es gibt auch keine Andeutungen für diesen Plan. In der gesamten Saga!
> 
> Das wäre ein Paradebeispiel für Deus Ex Machina und ein ganz großer Griff ins Klo.



Und wieder einer der keine Ahnung hat. Die Filme (Original Trilogie) sind ÄLTER als die Comics, die Geschichten aus den Comics kamen logischerweise erst im Nachhinein, zur Gründung des Expanded Universe (heute Legends).
Da kann es selbstverständlich keine Andeutungen zur Essenzübertragung geben, da diese erst nach Episode 6 in das Universum, zur Geschichte hinzugefügt wurde ! Und Darth Vader kam nie in Betracht, wenn man die Comics gelesen hat.
Anakin war immer nur ein Werkzeug dafür, die Jedi auszulöschen, nie als Wirt für Palpatine gedacht und nach der Niederlage gegen Obi-Wan auf Mustafar sowieso nicht mehr, da Anakins Midichlorianergehalt im Körper durch das Abtrennen der Gliedmaßen deutlich geschrumpft ist.

Anhand deiner Aussage "Das wäre ein Paradebeispiel für Deus Ex Machina und ein ganz großer Griff ins Klo." sieht man sehr gut, das du ein "Fan" der neueren Generation bist und niemand, der sich mit der Lore rund um Star Wars, beschäftigt hat.


----------



## Jakkelien (30. Juni 2019)

MrNerd schrieb:


> Und wieder einer der keine Ahnung hat.[...]


Duuu weißt aber schon das es um die Fan-Theorie geht oder? Und das diese keinen Sinn ergibt? Das bestätigst du sogar mit deinem Kommentar.
Also ob "Fan" welcher Generation auch immer. Die Theorie ist Blödsinn.


----------



## MrNerd (30. Juni 2019)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Duuu weißt aber schon das es um die Fan-Theorie geht oder? Und das diese keinen Sinn ergibt? Das bestätigst du sogar mit deinem Kommentar.
> Also ob "Fan" welcher Generation auch immer. Die Theorie ist Blödsinn.



Blödsinn ist es nicht, da Disney sich mit EP7 bereits am Legends Content bedient hat, scheint diese Theorie nichtmal soweit hergeholt zu sein. 

Ich bestätige nur, das Es möglich sein kann, das die Essenzübertragung eingeführt wird, da bereits andere Anhaltspunkte aus dem Legends ersichtlich sind. 

Jacen Solo wurde zu Ben Solo, der Name Ben kommt auch nicht von irgendwo her, Ben Skywalker hieß der Sohn von Luke und Mara Jade Skywalker, Rey übernimmt die Rolle der Jaina Solo (Han und Leias Tochter in Legends)...viele viele Parralelen sind bereits jetzt zu sehen, da würde Es mich nicht wundern, das Palpatines Essenz im Todessternwrack sein Unwesen treibt und die Rolle von Matt Smith die eines Akolyten ist in dem der Geist/Essens oder whatever, hineinfährt und Palpatine so besiegt wird.

Die Theorie ist, wie geschrieben, nicht Neu, sondern kam direkt bei dem Release vom Trailer auf der Con.


----------



## Frullo (1. Juli 2019)

MrNerd schrieb:


> Blödsinn ist es nicht, da Disney sich mit EP7 bereits am Legends Content bedient hat...



Ich habe sehr grosse Zweifel, dass sich irgendwer der mit der Erschaffung der aktuellen Trilogie zu tun hatte sich in irgendeiner Form am EU "bedient" hat. Parallelen sind zwar möglicherweise vorhanden, aber die dürften eher zufälliger Natur sein als wirklich gewollt.


----------



## Kristian (1. Juli 2019)

Das wäre sehr mutig die gesamte Star Wars-Neunologie in diese Richtung zu drehen. Damit könnten viele gar nichts anfangen, da zuviel Zeit zwischen dem Erscheinen der einzelnen Trilogien liegt. 

Ich denke, dass Disney gar keinen wirklichen Abschluss zeigen wird, denn die Franchise muss weiter leben und Geld liefern. Es werden also weitere Fragen offen gelassen und in Spin-Offs eingearbeitet werden. Diese werden einfach nur seltener erscheinen. 

Die Anakin-Trilogie hatte schon keinen sehr komplexen Bogen. Die Rey-Trilogie wirkt dagegen sehr spontan geschrieben und wenig zusammenhängend. Die Hardcore-Fans selbst sind es, die da sich mehr mit den Geschichten drumherum befassen und vieles hineininterpretieren.


----------



## MandrillSphinx (1. Juli 2019)

Ich hätte eher vermutet, dass Darth Plagueis Anakin erschaffen hat, weil er ja darum wusste irgendwann von seinem Schüler (Palpatine) "abgelöst" zu werden. Da aber Plagueis ja das Geheimnis der "Unsterblichkeit" gefunden hat und somit auch Leben erschaffen konnte (Anakin), wollte er so jemanden haben, der seinen Schüler irgendwann besiegen könnte, um dann selber aus dem Tod mit Anakin an seiner Seite über die Galaxis zu herrschen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass eine Wiederauferstehung sehr viel Zeit und Energie kostet und als Snoke auf den Plan trat, hätte dieser nämlich der sich wieder aufgerappelte Plagueis sein können...

Etc pp... wäre diese Story vernünftig ausgearbeitet, hätte sie einen kompletten Bogen um die 3 Trilogien spannen können und es gäbe eine recht schöne Gesdamtgeschichte...

Stattdessen deutet alles auf ein abschließendes Desaster hin und für mich persönlich endet die Geschichte nach E6. Das war ein sauberes Ende, wenn man einfach nur 1 - 6 nimmt.


----------



## Javata (1. Juli 2019)

DIe Handlung der neuen Trilogie ist wirklich etwas "strange", wobei man das Ende ja noch nicht kennt. Dennoch kann ich mir einen so dramatischen Handlungsumschwung nicht vorstellen. Am Ende wird es mit Sicherheit viel simpler und auch keinen eindeutigen Sieger geben (das macht weitere Filme deutlich "leichter", auch wenn die nächsten Filme zu einer anderen Zeit spielen werden).


----------



## Kyloren556 (25. Oktober 2019)

Kristian schrieb:


> Das wäre sehr mutig die gesamte Star Wars-Neunologie in diese Richtung zu drehen. Damit könnten viele gar nichts anfangen, da zuviel Zeit zwischen dem Erscheinen der einzelnen Trilogien liegt.
> 
> Ich denke, dass Disney gar keinen wirklichen Abschluss zeigen wird, denn die Franchise muss weiter leben und Geld liefern. Es werden also weitere Fragen offen gelassen und in Spin-Offs eingearbeitet werden. Diese werden einfach nur seltener erscheinen.
> 
> Die Anakin-Trilogie hatte schon keinen sehr komplexen Bogen. Die Rey-Trilogie wirkt dagegen sehr spontan geschrieben und wenig zusammenhängend. Die Hardcore-Fans selbst sind es, die da sich mehr mit den Geschichten drumherum befassen und vieles hineininterpretieren.


.                                       Wer oder was sind die hardcore fans die sich gegen Disney verschwört haben? Also es gibt unfassbare Hinweise das selbst geroge lucas seine episode 456 1972 auch andere Pläne hatte. Und Episode 4 wurde auch spontan geschrieben. Wie z.b das lukes Vater wirklich von vader getötet wurden sei. Und geroge lucas hat ja extra einen neuen regie tpyen und der das Drehbuch nochmal neu geschrieben hat. Von geroge lucas das Darth Vader der Vater ist Luke Skywalker aber diese Entscheidung kam nach episode 4. Das ist auch nicht die rey saga sondern von kylo und rey.


----------



## Kyloren556 (25. Oktober 2019)

Yojinj schrieb:


> Ein Franchise nach dem anderen wird ruiniert. Wahrlich dunkle Zeiten.



Stimmt und davor hat ja geroge lucas dein star wars versaut ja ja fans haben ja nie schuld das waren ja immer andere.


----------



## Kyloren556 (25. Oktober 2019)

MandrillSphinx schrieb:


> Ich hätte eher vermutet, dass Darth Plagueis Anakin erschaffen hat, weil er ja darum wusste irgendwann von seinem Schüler (Palpatine) "abgelöst" zu werden. Da aber Plagueis ja das Geheimnis der "Unsterblichkeit" gefunden hat und somit auch Leben erschaffen konnte (Anakin), wollte er so jemanden haben, der seinen Schüler irgendwann besiegen könnte, um dann selber aus dem Tod mit Anakin an seiner Seite über die Galaxis zu herrschen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass eine Wiederauferstehung sehr viel Zeit und Energie kostet und als Snoke auf den Plan trat, hätte dieser nämlich der sich wieder aufgerappelte Plagueis sein können...
> 
> Etc pp... wäre diese Story vernünftig ausgearbeitet, hätte sie einen kompletten Bogen um die 3 Trilogien spannen können und es gäbe eine recht schöne Gesdamtgeschichte...
> 
> Stattdessen deutet alles auf ein abschließendes Desaster hin und für mich persönlich endet die Geschichte nach E6. Das war ein sauberes Ende, wenn man einfach nur 1 - 6 nimmt.


Wir leben in einer sehr interessante Welt oder soll ich sagen in einer verrückten Welt 1999 bis 2005 wurde geroge lucas gehasst. Und viele Fans meinen episode 123 ist ein Desaster die haben über midi-chlorianer aufgeregt fragwürdige Schauspielkunst fragwürdige story zu viel Computer Infekte und Spezialeffekte komische Dialoge Jar Jar Binks


----------

